# Tips for teaching how to indicate when baby's diaper is dirty?



## ejoypousson (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm really happy my dog is very gentle and respectful around my baby. We transitioned through the first week by having my sister-in-law over to keep her company and maintain her exercise so she wouldn't feel like she was totally left out. But I can tell my dog is feeling down that I can't (physically and time-wise) play and train with her as much as I used to. I'm thinking of getting her to be involved a little by training her to indicate when the baby's diaper needs changing. If anyone thinks this isn't a good idea for any reason, please let me know.

The only nose work I do with her is very informal, just hiding some kibble around the house and telling her to 'find it'. I've watched Nate Schoemer's series on youtube about training scent detection, so I have some idea of what I could do, but this seems also more specific than general scent detection so tips would be great. This is what I'm thinking of to start with: 

Rub a small cotton pad on a dirty diaper and put it in a container, and put a clean cotton pad in a second container. Mark and reward when my dog sniffs in the dirty container. Next, use several containers and mark and reward her for finding the right one. Change their orientation, do this in different rooms. Once she's good at that, introduce down + looking at the correct container as the indicator.

What I'm unsure of is how do I move from here to specifically indicating only on the baby when the diaper is dirty? I wouldn't want her to indicate on the trash can when there are dirty diapers in there. Is there a better approach than what I wrote in the previous paragraph to preemptively avoid confusion with the trash can?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I wouldn't wont your dog indicating on someone wearing a colostomy bag, or someone else's baby.  Why not get her to carry and retrieve a basket containing baby diapers/supplies?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Its definitely not something I would teach my dog. I would look at David's videos on scent work. I think they would put you on the right track.








Valor first imprinting session 13 weeks


Here's Valor's first imprinting session. He's 13 weeks. Birch, clove and anise oil cocktail. It's the first time for the handler as well :) They are both learning this together.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It would be pretty easy. Just be careful what you ask for 

Training Nosework odors instead would offer you the same outlet for your dog, the option to make the challenges far greater without hauling dirty diapers to a state park, and will give you a sport to compete in for years if you choose.


----------

